# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Non Surgical Hair Replacement vs Surgical vs Shaved Head

## lizard5781

no longer available

----------


## River

In my opinion, hair systems are easy to detect and generally look fake. This is because, among other things, it is not natural to see a 40 year old man with a full head of highly dense hair.

Hair systems also have high maintenance costs, can be uncomfortable to wear,  and may actually make hair loss worse by causing traction alopecia.

Despite your common sense assertion that drugs such as Propecia don't really work very well, my experience has been positive. I started taking propecia 7 months ago, and my bald spot has completely disappeared. Don't get me wrong, the density isn't 100%, but I have gone from a nw3 situation to a nw2 situation. I also have a bunch of new hairs on my hairline, and visibly higher density throughout my hair.

I don't really know that much about hair transplants except to say that well done transplants are impressive, and much more natural looking than hair systems.

----------


## lizard5781

this forum is removed

----------


## Toplace

Hi River,
You only notice a bad hair system--not the good ones.  There are a lot of bad systems out there but the good ones are truly undetectable.  The lace bases just disappear on the scalp and the hair looks like it's growing right out of your scalp. You can't tell it's a hair system.  You are right about traction alopecia.  Attaching with clips causes stress on your existing hair and results in  traction alopecia.  Toplace does not recommend attaching with clips--only glue or tape.  And you're also right about high maintenance costs.  Hair Club wants everyone to sign a contract for monthly maintenance and this can run into several hundred dollars each month.  But there's nothing magical about maintenance.  Learn to do it yourself and save a bundle.  The cost of supplies (tape, glue and lace remover/91% rubbing alcohol) is nominal and learing to do your own maintenance is quick and easy.   
Regards,
John
Toplace

----------


## Lorne

Hi Lizard, I've taken the liberty of writing after reading your comments about hair pieces. May I take a moment to share with you? 
I had three excellent hair transplant in the early 90's. My crown is thinning pretty badly and shaving my head is not an option because of extensive scarring. Keeping it the way it is looks bad. I thought of having scar repair surgery. 
I was reading a journal article written by one of the HT physicians who is very respected and highly regarded in the field for his speciality work. He refers to a case study of a man with extensive HT scarring (like mine) for whom scar repair is not an option. 
Among the physician's recommendations is a hair piece. When I realized that I might be in the same position, this the daylights out of scared me. I would appreciate your feedback.   What advice can you give, and if it came down to getting a hair piece, how would I know who is the best to have it done with? (travel is no problem).
Thank you for any help you can offer. regards,
Lorne

----------


## lizard5781

[no longer available

----------


## Toplace

Lizard is right--the hairline is key.  If not done properly you get the 'doll's hair' effect.  And if you get a French lace base or Super Fine Swiss lace base (state of the art bases) they virtually disappear on the scalp.  This allows you so show some scalp and this provides the realism that everyone wants.  Some companies still use the old-fashioned fine mono bases which are thicker and do not disappear on the scalp--avoid these.  Go with a French lace base or a Super Fine Swiss lace base and the hair will look just like it's growing out of your scalp.
Regards,
John
TopLace

----------


## Lorne

Hello Lizard and John,
A short note to say many thanks for your informative responses.  I really appreciated you taking the time to share your feedback.   Very helpful.  Keep up the good work.   
best,
Lorne

----------


## NotBadhairUK

I agree with that some guys will have no other option than to wear a hair piece without shaving there heads.  

 I wore a hair piece when I was just 23!  It cost a few £thousand and it was not a cheap one.  This was a long time ago around 1995. I would have thought things have come a long way since but this one was aweful...  having to re-glue my hair on felt so humiliating.  

 The company I went to was called HDC (Hair Design Clinic)  I just want to warn anyone from London UK to stear clear of them..  they are very clever at marketing this hair piece, making this sound fabulous calling it 'liquid skin' but the actual quality is extremely poor.

 I am certain there are some extremely good places around but this isnt one I would recommend.

 I wish you all the best guys...I'm sure there are many well known actors and actresses out there that wear one and we have never even realised it.

 John Travolta is one I can think of.

 For me though, I wasnt comfortable in mine and was fortunate to have a very successfull ht that I feel I am ME again for the 1st time in over a decade.  I have dealt with both sides of the coin on this and I know how it feels like to go through emotionaly, so I wish you all the best with your own decisions.

 Take care  :Wink:

----------


## Laserhead

After wasting much of my savings on laser crap, I am now back in the position to think about what Im going to do next about my hair. Do $200 hair pieces really look as good as the ones actors like John Travolta use? How much does the maintenance cost per month and will people  be able to tell up close?

----------


## NotBadhairUK

> *funky wigs* are very popular in the market nowadays.


 Haha...  who with circus clowns?   :Confused: 



 ...even the men's wigs look appalling!



  Even worse than the one I used to wear 15 years ago!

----------


## BigCityJames

A hasty,poorly planned decision in 1992 sealed my fate when it comes to this decision-(shave,or replacement) You see, me along with many others rushed into the transplant route and was immediately disappointed with the results. This left me no other choice but to go the hair replacement route.
   Although I have been "wearing hair" for 17 years, there is not a day that goes by where I don't wish I could just shave my head, grow an edgy goutee, and be free-but I have those scars to remnind me of that fateful day. Obviously, I have adjusted to wearing a replacement(and they are damn good now) results in lifestyle and even personality changes. It is hard to explain unless you have been there. There is no doubt in my mind my life would have been different had I not chose to get transplants. I still would have continued to recede, I still would have been "me", but I lost the abilityto have the option to shave if I chose to. That alone would have been a very liberating experience.

                                                 Big CityJames

----------


## BigCityJames

> Thanks for your response. I'm glad to see that Propecia has worked for you and hopefully it solves your balding concerns. In terms of systems,I agree a lot of them  look fake, however there are many people who use them who you will not be able to tell,and youll be shocked, both for men and women. My system is not high density and is cut short and stylish to reveal the hairline. A lot of 40 year olds still have thick hair as well, that is a misconception.,   I actually saw a homeless guy last week, older gentleman with a hairline in the middle of his forehead, thick grey hair, and obviously very greasy. In terms, of hair transplants, you can spot them as well, same as hair systems and with the good ones, u must risk surgery/scars to get it. I find them to usually look barbie doll like and whispy, if it makes a guy confident than kudos to him. I still believe that a good hair system is the only way to actually get your hair back, otherwise just shave it bald, but if it doesn't look stylish, foget bout it!


 Hey Lizard5781-Spencer has an interesting theory on homeless guys with great heads of hair. It is actually commonplace. You rarely see any bald cavemen as well.(at least the way they are depicted on the Geico commercials lol) I think there is a link to the excess sebum on trhe scalp that saves the hair shaft???Just a guess.

----------


## lizard5781

> Hey Lizard5781-Spencer has an interesting theory on homeless guys with great heads of hair. It is actually commonplace. You rarely see any bald cavemen as well.(at least the way they are depicted on the Geico commercials lol) I think there is a link to the excess sebum on trhe scalp that saves the hair shaft???Just a guess.


 LOL BigCityJames.....i gotta check that out.....mabye this could be a future cure for baldness and in the presentation we could show footage of thick haired street bums around the world, hahaha. :Big Grin:

----------


## atoz

I think you could also use a non surgical hair transplant in which they make a modified wig using natural hairs (of some one else ofcourse) and fix it on your head, it also looks natural if you make your hair style with caution. You may shave your head or you may not, up to you. But its a good alternative. Or try out the laser treatment, its also effective.

----------


## highway12

Can you swim with these "hairpieces?" 
Is there anyone who is really great at making them in the Norfolk, VA or Myrtle Beach, SC area?
I'm a mom looking into this for my 25-year-old son. His head is almost bald for a 4-5 inch span running from former hairline to the crown. He combs over his other thick beautiful hair.
THANKS
also--I'm totally new to this site, and welcome all suggestions

----------


## clee984

> Hey Lizard5781-Spencer has an interesting theory on homeless guys with great heads of hair. It is actually commonplace. You rarely see any bald cavemen as well.(at least the way they are depicted on the Geico commercials lol) I think there is a link to the excess sebum on trhe scalp that saves the hair shaft???Just a guess.


 Hey, why homeless guys don't go bald, I actually know the answer to this! And sorry Spencer and the rest of you guys to be the bearer of bad news, but the secret is........castration! Because bums drink so much extremely poor quality alcohol (and probably other things too), they are effectively chemically castrating themselves. So the reason you never see a bald wino is the same reason you never see a bald eunuch. Coz they ain't got no balls. Sad but true.  :Frown:

----------


## krauss

Ive been checking out different threads around this forum.  seems like a lot of good information, but also a few guys that post their opinion (usually negative) in any and all threads.  but for the most part, most "brothers" are very helpful so far.  Ive been thinking about pieces too, maybe transplants.  Just checking into fue now.  Anyone know anything about some new non-surgical transplant, something to do with a laser?  I dont know what its called, so i have been having trouble finding anything in google.  thanks for anyhelp guys.

----------


## BaldBob

If it's really a transplant, then it's surgical. So I doubt this is a transplant.  Do they call it a non-surgical "graft"?  If so, it's a hairpiece, pure and simple.

There are a lot of companies selling low-level lasers as a cure to baldness.  What the laser really increases is the size of the seller's wallet.

I'm willing to bet that this is either an attempt to describe a hairpiece as some super-duper, high-tech, ultra-realistic product (there's a 90% chance  they'll call it a scientific breakthrough) or an attempt to sell a nearly-worthless laser.

----------


## daviddwilson

> Lizard is right--the hairline is key.  If not done properly you get the 'doll's hair' effect.  And if you get a French lace base or Super Fine Swiss lace base (state of the art bases) they virtually disappear on the scalp.  This allows you so show some scalp and this provides the realism that everyone wants.  Some companies still use the old-fashioned fine mono bases which are thicker and do not disappear on the scalp--avoid these.  Go with a French lace base or a Super Fine Swiss lace base and the hair will look just like it's growing out of your scalp.
> Regards,
> John
> TopLace


 Hello Lizard and John,
A short note to say many thanks for your informative responses. I really appreciated you taking the time to share your feedback. Very helpful. Keep up the good work.
best,

----------


## scarman

None with give you the freedom except for shaved hair . I took the medicines and the hair transplant route . Now I only wished to took the medicines and shave . As you get older, there tons of things more important than hair and with a hair transplant there is not turning back point . Even if you get FUE .
And about the wig, have that " hat " 24x7 should be insoportable .

----------


## JonB.

> None with give you the freedom except for shaved hair . I took the medicines and the hair transplant route . Now I only wished to took the medicines and shave . As you get older, there tons of things more important than hair and with a hair transplant there is not turning back point . Even if you get FUE .
> And about the wig, have that " hat " 24x7 should be insoportable .


 scarman, Just out of curiosity what part of the country are you in, how long was your tattoo procedure...and who did you use.?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## scarman

> scarman, Just out of curiosity what part of the country are you in, how long was your tattoo procedure...and who did you use.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I did not get the tattoo yet . Still searching for information .

----------


## JonB.

> I did not get the tattoo yet . Still searching for information .


 Me too.. I like the clean close cut of the photos I've seen. I believe this cut would be pleasant. I surely know it would be easy to maintain which I like as well.

I just need to see some (forgive my spelling) cacausan males in person that have had this done and to see how "real" it looks..

and I am sure it does....I just need to personally see it before I commit to this option...

I'd also like to know if down the road with this tattoo'd option could an individual choose to go with a hair transplant on top of the existing tattoo? 

Everybody likes options...I believe I could successfully carry this look without going to a hair transplant but as mentioned....times change..styles and desires change..and if after spending the few grand on this tattoo program...a few years down the road I want to go with a hair transplant...

I'd like to know if I have that option...

I'm in the New York Metro Area...tristate...New York, Long Island, Northern New Jersey, Conn. area...so if you hear from anyone whose done this and willing to meet for a cup of coffee at a location near by their home or work...

That would be great. 

Starbucks are all over the place and I'm buying ..

Have a nice day and I think its an interesting option to consider as well.

----------


## scarman

> Me too.. I like the clean close cut of the photos I've seen. I believe this cut would be pleasant. I surely know it would be easy to maintain which I like as well.
> 
> I just need to see some (forgive my spelling) cacausan males in person that have had this done and to see how "real" it looks..
> 
> and I am sure it does....I just need to personally see it before I commit to this option...
> 
> I'd also like to know if down the road with this tattoo'd option could an individual choose to go with a hair transplant on top of the existing tattoo? 
> 
> Everybody likes options...I believe I could successfully carry this look without going to a hair transplant but as mentioned....times change..styles and desires change..and if after spending the few grand on this tattoo program...a few years down the road I want to go with a hair transplant...
> ...


 Yes, you can get a hair tranplant over your tatoo .
My big doubt is how about the sun , can you exposure your scalp to it after you get the tattoo ? Most of this tattoo places have forum in their sites,  might I should ask there cause look like nobody knows here

----------


## nikole95.7

> Hello Lizard and John,
> A short note to say many thanks for your informative responses.  I really appreciated you taking the time to share your feedback.   Very helpful.  Keep up the good work.   
> best,
> Lorne


 I wore a hair piece when I was just 23! It cost a few &#163;thousand and it was not a cheap one. This was a long time ago around 1995. I would have thought things have come a long way since but this one was aweful... having to re-glue my hair on felt so humiliating.




______________________
how to get free wii games
free wii games

----------


## dgman21

i want to start boxing but if i put on a hat or head gear my hear will get messed up and show the thinning

----------

